# Repair to rear projection screen



## Wayne Roth (Sep 27, 2018)

I have a 25' by 43' rear projection screen. A small hole was created during set construction. Any suggestion on how to repair a 2 inch tear in the fabric?


----------



## BillConnerFASTC (Sep 27, 2018)

I'd ask Rosco, who sells a lot of this. I'm guessing they have faced this a lot.


----------



## ruinexplorer (Sep 27, 2018)

Sad thing is that you will have little luck with it not being visible afterwards.


----------



## Jay Ashworth (Sep 27, 2018)

A competent seamstress/sempstor might be able to lace it togther with the proper color of thread relatively unnoticeably, if it's a clean cut/tear.


----------



## RickR (Sep 27, 2018)

Doing nothing might be less visible than any repair.


----------



## JChenault (Sep 28, 2018)

What’s the material. Who is the manufacturer?


----------



## Wayne Roth (Sep 28, 2018)

ruinexplorer said:


> Sad thing is that you will have little luck with it not being visible afterwards.




ruinexplorer said:


> Sad thing is that you will have little luck with it not being visible afterwards.


Thanks for your response. That is what I am afraid of.


----------



## Wayne Roth (Sep 28, 2018)

JChenault said:


> What’s the material. Who is the manufacturer?


It is a vinyl type of material. Purchased at Rosebrand.


----------



## ruinexplorer (Sep 28, 2018)

I know that some of the rental companies use a clear tape until they can replace the screen. Not sure the exact type, but I can write to a few friends if you don't get an answer from Rosebrand.


----------



## RonHebbard (Sep 28, 2018)

Wayne Roth said:


> I have a 25' by 43' rear projection screen. A small hole was created during set construction. Any suggestion on how to repair a 2 inch tear in the fabric?


 *@Wayne Roth* Depending upon the size and position, after you've *drawn, quartered and hung the carpenter* as a reminder of your _wrath_, can you win at all by re-hanging inverted, swapped side to side, adjusting masking or re-positioning a set piece in front of it? 
Toodleoo! 
Ron Hebbard


----------



## JChenault (Sep 28, 2018)

First ask rosebrand. Second I might try some form of clear tape on the back side of the screen ( if it is a clean tear/ slit). I would probably apply a piece to the edge where it will not show to see how it works first.

Did not see ruinexplorer’s earlier comment


----------

